# Hintergrund nahtlos weiterführen



## LeoZwentendorf (27. Januar 2004)

Guten Tag!

Ich bin neu hier und durch Suche im Netz auf dieses Board gestoßen ... sehr feine Sache! 

Mein Problem:
Ich habe ein Foto (siehe Anhang), auf welchem einige Dinge zuviel zu sehen sind (Lampe, Kuli, Zettel etc.). Was ich will ist jedoch nur die Tischfläche bzw. die weiße Wand im Hintergrund.

Wie kann ich das am Besten bewerkstelligen? Das Reperatur-Pinsel-Werkzeug liefert leider kein authentisches Ergebnis.

In Sachen Photoshop bin ich noch blutiger Anfänger, also bitte ich um detaillierte Erklärungen. ;-) 




Viele Grüße,

Hari
Österreich


----------



## Leola13 (27. Januar 2004)

Hai,

räum doch die Lampe, Kuli, etc. weg und mach das Foto noch einmal  

Mit dem Kopierstempel solltest Du gute Ergebnisse erzielen können. Evtl. etwas Nacharbeit mit dem Airbrush-Werkzeug.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## mortimer (27. Januar 2004)

Hallo !

Würde es umgekehrt machen:

Alle Stepfather- Sachen ausschneiden, und dann in eine neue Hintergrundebene einsetzen.
Ist in 2 Minuten erledigt, und Du sparst Dir die umständliche Retuschiererei. Als Hintergrund kannst Du ja eine Holztextur nehmen, wenn Du unbedingt das Schreibtischambiente behalten willst...

Frohes Schaffen,

mortimer


----------



## aNero (27. Januar 2004)

hm... also mir persönlich würde die erste version besser gefallen... die sachen die du nicht willst einfach ausschneiden schön neuer hintergrund und noch n bischen mit n airbrush... fertig...
Ausschneiden wär mir ehrlich gesagt zu doof... 

ps. du hast die selbe lampe wie ich ^^


----------



## mortimer (27. Januar 2004)

Warum einfach, wenns auch kompliziert geht...


----------



## Philip Kurz (27. Januar 2004)

Der Kopierstempel ist mit sicherheit die eleganteste Lösung. Allerdings nur an der Wand. Am Tisch wird die Geschichte schon fummeliger, da er sehr detailreich ist. Aber du kriegst das schon hin


----------



## da_Dj (27. Januar 2004)

Da solltem an dann Kopier- und Reperaturstempel zusammen nehmen beim Tisch, und ja das wird Fummelarbeit =)


----------



## fluessig (27. Januar 2004)

Nur nebenbei - die Lampe gab's mal bei Aldi stimmt's?
Hatte die auch, nur meine ist leider kaputt gegangen.

Die Holzmaserung im Foto macht das ganze ziemlich fies. Kannst du nicht auf die Tischplatte verzichten?

Am besten wäre ein 2tes Foto der Szene ohne Gegenstände, bei gleicher Beleuchtung, dann könntest du einfach überblenden....


----------



## LeoZwentendorf (28. Januar 2004)

Erstmal Danke für die vielen kompetenten Antworten! Hier ist man ja nur unter Profis ...  

Ich hab gestern noch ein paar Stunden rumgebastelt, allerdings ohne wirklich überzeugendes Ergebnis. Weder Kopierstempel noch ein neu erstellter Hintergrund sehen wirklich authentisch aus ... Lösung: Neues Foto an neuem Ort gemacht.  
Dafür hab ich wieder so Einiges gelernt, umsonst war's also nicht.

Nochmals Danke an alle! Werde das Forum hier weiterempfehlen und desöfteren frequentieren ... 

Übrigens, die Lampe is von IKEA


----------



## NeoXtrem (28. Januar 2004)

Hi Leo!

Am einfachsten ist es naürlich, wie oben schon gesagt, das Bild von Anfang an mit neutralem Hintergund zu versehen.
Nur wären wir aber keine Photoshopper  wenn wir das tun würden sondern Fotographen.

Also hier einmal eine kleine Einfürung in die Schritte, die ich bei der Bearbeitung des Bildes wählen würde. Ich habe das Ganze so gut wie möglich kommentiert, damit Du die Schritte auch anderweitig nutzen kannst.

*Schritt 1* 
Als erstes überlege ich mir, was ich von dem Bild gebrauchen kann und was "Schrott" ist. Ich habe mich logischer Weise für Die Box und die Hefte entschieden und mache mich daran diese mit dem Polygon-Lasso frei-zu-stellen*.

*freistellen heißt nichts anderes als Ausschneiden. Etwas auseinem Bild heraustrennen, vom Hintergund ausschneiden. 







*Schritt 2* 
(1)Dann kopiere ich meine Auswahl (Bearbeiten > Kopieren; Edit > copy; oder ganz schnell mit STRG+C) und füge sie gleich darauf (2) ein (Bearbeiten > Einfügen; Edit > paste; oder STRG+V).

Hm, hat sich ja nicht groß was verändert. Das stimmt soweit, denn der Nutzen stellt sich erst im nächsten Schritt heraus:
(3)Eine neue Ebene wird erstellt (siehe Bild "(E)" oder UMSCHATL+STRG+N) und zwischen die Hintergund- und die eingefügte Ebene gesetzt (einfach klicken und ziehen)
Nun darauf achten das diese "Zwischenebene" angewählt ist (dunkelgrau hinterlegt) und die Fläche füllen. (4) (Bearbeiten > Fläche füllen: Weiß; Edit > Fill > White)





*Schritt 3* 
Jetzt ist der Hintergund (Schreibtisch,Lampe, Zettel ...) nicht mehr zu sehen und ich mache mich daran die Elemente die ich mir ausgeschnitten habe, authentischer da zu stellen.
Am Einfachsten ist das mit Licht und Schatten zu erreichen. Licht habe ich durch das Original schon im Bild und den Schatten kümmere ich mich nun nachträglich.

Das geht am schnellsten, um nicht zu kompliziert zu werden, mit einem Ebenenstil.
Das erreiche ich durch einen Doppelklick auf die Ebene mit den Ausgeschnittenen Elementen (Box, Hefte). Nun kannst du mit den Einstellungen des Stiles: "Schlagschatten" herumspielen.
Achte darauf das der kleine Haken bei "Schagschatten" auch aktiviert ist.
Wie Du den Schatten am besten einstellst kannst Du auf dem Bild sehen:





*Schritt 4* 
Die Elemente sehen jetzt schon recht passabel aus, fehlt noch der Hintergund.
Dafür wähle ich die weiße "Zwischenebene" aus (1) und wähle das Farbverlaufs Tool(2) um dem Bild "Tiefe und Schaffen" zu geben. Nun wähle die Vordergundfarbe, so wie die Hintergundfarbe, jeh nach dem wie der Verlauf aussehen soll.
Darauf achten das oben "Vorder-Hintergund" angewählt ist (zweites Feld in den Einstellungen > "Klicken zum Bearbeiten des Verlaufes")
Dann ziehst du, wie in dem Bild (unten) eine Linie, die den Verlauf darstellt.





*Fertig!*

So, das ist denke ich schon recht passabel. Reicht auf jeden Fall um es bei eBay rein zu stellen oder so etwas. 

Ich habe hier noch ein paar Varianten angestellt, was man noch alles schönes daraus machen kann. 











Viel Spaß und ciao  
Neo_Xtrem_


----------



## mortimer (28. Januar 2004)

Danke, NeoXtrem, danke !

Endlich mal jemand, der das effizienteste Freistellwerkzeug benützt, anstatt mit dem Zauberstab rumzufuchteln     

Ich persönlich bin auch lieber in einem Viertelstündchen fertig, als stundenlang herumzubasteln.  Aber es gibt wohl mehr Masochisten, als man meinen möchte...


----------



## NeoXtrem (28. Januar 2004)

naja, manche meinen der Zauberstab wäre das beste Werkzeug.

Da man es aber nur sehr selten effektiv eisetzen kann (da benutze ich lieber "Auswahl nach Farbbereich"), kommt es bei mir sehr selten zum Einsatz.

Kommt immer drauf an ob man ein sauberes Ergebnis haben möchte/muss.

ciao
Neo_Xtrem_


----------



## mortimer (28. Januar 2004)

So isses !

Ich MUSS.
Sauberer als mit dem Lasso freistellen, gegebenenfalls daraus einen Pfad erzeugen und diesen fein nachbearbeiten, gehts meiner Ansicht nach nicht. Außerdem lassen sich die Pfade schön mitspeichern, fürs nächste Mal.
 Aber ich mach das auch erst seit ein paar Jährchen, und lerne täglich noch dazu <G>

Gruß, mortimer


----------



## LeoZwentendorf (29. Januar 2004)

@NeoXtrem
Poah, da zieht's mir die Schuhe aus. Vielen vielen Dank für Deine Mühe! Is aber nicht für eBay, sondern für einen Newsletter.

Falls Du mal ne günstige STEPFATHER-Box brauchst ...


----------

